# Dining table - to stretcher, or not to stretcher



## DeanK (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey all. Woo, it's been a long while since I've been on here. I've been busy and have a question about a current project. I'm building a solid walnut farmhouse style dining table (my largest piece of furniture so far) and I'm trying to decide if I should add mortise and tenon stretchers on the ends and a long medial stretcher lengthwise. 

It's a smallish, 3' x 5.5' table that I'm building for a good friend. She would prefer no stretchers, but will concede on that if needed. I think I have pretty solid joinery on the apron as well as the apron attachment to the legs. I'll do my best to remember how to post pics below. I think I would feel better if it had the stretchers. The top is 5/4 solid walnut planks with breadboard ends. It's pretty heavy. Will my joinery be solid enough to support this without stretchers? Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*stretchers...?*

Stretchers would really change the design in my opinion.
However they always add strength against racking which is the weakness of the design you have chosen.... it's a toss up.

Your joinery is unusual and my concern is racking from right to left. I assume you don't want any mechanical fasteners, I would agree. The design looks Oriental to me having those projections, but my "preference" would be to have all the aprons flush. So we are at odds about that. If you can move the legs either right to left or front to back at this point, then more "structure" is needed. 


 
I studied the photo above for quite a while before responding, but here's my advice for what it's worth.
I would run the tenon on the long apron further out and flush with the leg. I would "cap" the end apron allowing for the projected tenon and possibly mortise and tenon the leg into it. It's difficult to explain, but without a Sketchup image it's the best I can offer.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

For that short a span id skip the stretchers. I personally cant see 5/4 walnut bowing over a 3ft span across the width, or even across the 5ft length, and the sagulator seems to back me up.


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

Interesting corner joints. I'd think that they would have sufficient strength for a dining table, but if it's a "work" table, e.g., kneading bread, heavy duty dough/pastry rolling, etc., a little more strength might be advisable.

If it were me, I'd probably pin the tenons into the legs.


----------



## DeanK (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! 

I'm not real concerned about sagging or bowing of the top. As woodnthings pointed out, I'm most concerned about racking right to left. None of this is glued up yet. I'm concerned about the lack of surface contact of the legs with the long apron pieces. I considered pinning them but I'm not sure I want to add another joinery element to the already "unusual" corners I have. And yes, I don't want to use metal fasteners. A longer tenon on the long apron sides that goes out to the edge of the legs makes sense for more surface/glue contact area. I'm not following the "cap the end apron" idea... Maybe I do need a diagram of that. 

As far as style, yeah, I suppose it's unique. Now that you point it out, it does look a bit "orientaloriental." I thought about cutting the protruding tenons flush, and may still do that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*capping the end apron*

If you can understand the following, then great. Capping would also mean doubling in thickness. The length would fit between the legs. The existing protruding tenon would extend to be flush with the double thickness "cap".

The double thickness would add more lateral support because it is contained with the legs. If need be I will draw up a paper sketch and post it. However, I don't know if it that will solve the issue.... :blink:


----------



## DeanK (Jun 21, 2013)

Ah! Yes, makes sense now, and that's a good idea! I'll reassemble the apron and legs base again and check that out. I'll run it by the friend I'm making it for as well. Sounds like that would add enough structure to go without stretchers. Thanks!


----------

